#  > Telecomunicações >  > Mikrotik >  >  Somente a placa

## LucianoJr

Alguém sabe me dizer onde eu consigo e, se consigo achar somente essa placa RB921GS-5HPacD, é a laca da mantbox 19s, mas preciso só da placa.

----------


## leoservice

Ola amigo

Acho dificil mas o melhor caminho é procurando nos importadores 

Segue o link com a lista de importadores http://www.mikrotik.com/buy

Abraço
Leonardo Vieira
https://goo.gl/t5Wc1g

----------


## LucianoJr

Obrigado cara, resolvido, vou fechar aqui.

----------

